# cwi course- كورس cwi من الجمعية الامريكية للحام



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (23 مارس 2010)

cwi course 
كورس cwi من الجمعية الامريكية للحام

SEE ATTACHED LINK
http://ineedfile.com/download/6329437-cwi-rar


----------



## moneebhamid (24 مارس 2010)

mashkoooooooooor


----------



## إسلام الخطيب (14 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي ولكن فتحت الرابط فأشار أن الملف قد تم إزالته


----------



## عبدالمنعم مصطفى (14 أبريل 2010)

جميل جدا


----------



## عمروصلاح (16 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع المميز وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (23 مايو 2015)

*Certified Welding Inspector (CWI) Training course*







*Certified Welding Inspector (CWI) Training course*
*

*

*Download*

*Module 1 - Welding Inspection and Certification*
*HERE*

*Module 2 - Safe Practices for welding inspectors*
*HERE*

*Module 3 - Metal Joining and Cutting Processes*
*HERE*

*Module 4 - Weld Joint Geometry*
*HERE*

*Module 5 - Documents Governing Welding Inspection and Qualification*
*HERE*

*Module 6 - Metal Properties and Destructive Testing*
*HERE*

*Module 7 - Metric Practices for Welding Inspection*
*HERE*

*Module 8 - Welding Metallurgy for the Welding inspector*
*HERE*

*Module 9 - Weld and Base Metal Discontinuities*
*HERE*

*Module 10- Visual Inspection and Other NDE Methods *
*HERE*​


----------



## شاكر محمود تركي (28 مايو 2015)

عاشت ايدك مشكور على جهودك الرائعة في المنتدى 
استاد صلاح الرابط ineedfile لايفتح ارجو نقله الى رابط اخر


----------



## the Quality (13 يوليو 2015)

جهد رائع 
ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## (محمد ودود) (17 أغسطس 2017)

للأسف روابط mediafire لا تعمل


----------



## AhmedAbdulAzim (6 سبتمبر 2017)

لو سمحت يا بشمهندس عيد رفع الملفات تاني لانها لا تعمل


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (22 سبتمبر 2017)




----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (22 سبتمبر 2017)




----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (22 سبتمبر 2017)




----------

